# Yellowstone Evacuated: Experts Claim ‘Super Volcano’ Could Erupt Within Weeks



## D007 (Jun 13, 2016)

Holy shit.. This could be a mass extinction type event...
http://libertyfirstnews.com/yellowstone-evacuated-001/#


----------



## Kursah (Jun 13, 2016)

On their main page, their primary article title for today reads:

*PUNK A** B*TCHES Planned On WRECKING ARMY RANGER’s FUNERAL, THEN THESE BIKERS SHOWED UP & THIS HAPPENED … BOOM!*

Source: http://libertyfirstnews.com/

Living a few hours from Yellowstone, I've checked all my local publications and nada...

http://billingsgazette.com/
http://missoulian.com/
http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/
https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/news/newsreleases.htm

If there was any kind of real evactuation, it would be all over Facebook, Twitter, the news, and circulating through more legitimate resources for sure.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 13, 2016)

If it isn't coming from the United States Geological Survey, it isn't legitimate.  They would be the first to detect tremors and request local governments begin an evacuation.  They say nothing.  Tabloid/sensationalism/clickbait.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 13, 2016)

lol, gotta love the internet and it's awesome abuse of everything journalistic.

Though the Yellowstone caldera will go at some point and when it does it'll be awesome..... and a bit a shit for the locals and maybe the Northern US (and henceforth the global ecosystem).


----------



## Kursah (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's a good article with some good reading material and relevancy to the reality of Yellowstone, it's a couple of years old but still useful and small enough to be easily digested: http://www.iflscience.com/environment/yellowstone-about-erupt/

Here's a site that maintains an alert level for the Yellowstone area and caldera, known as the Yellowstone Volcano Observatory: http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/observatories/yvo/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 13, 2016)

When Krakatoa blew it caused northern hemisphere temperatures to fall by 1.2C and "chaotic weather" for five years.


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2016)

Quick! Pack up as many baby buffalo into your minivans as you can!

This story is a fabrication.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 13, 2016)

I doubt they'd survive the adults.  Buffalo are _extremely_ protective.

Did some research. This is actually regurgitation of a hoax in 2014. 
http://www.breathecast.com/articles...e-origins-to-false-alarm-article-traced-18639


----------

